# How Much Milk Do Nigerians Really Give?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So I am pretty much set on Nigerians, but I have heard varying information on how much milk they give, some say half a gallon at peak, others say that is really only the highest bred does give that much. I want to make sure they will give enough for my family. What have your experiences been? Thanks!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/milk-testing.192939/

If you read through this it might help you.
We have Nigerians and we participate in DHIR 305 milk test.
It's some numbers from some of mine from last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I had Nigerians, most of them gave me a quart at peak. But they weren't high end goats. For the most part, you will need to spend the money on proven milkers. I ended up getting out of Nigerians and have full size goats.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I have several does milking a half gallon a day as third fresheners, with the smallest amount being about a quart a day.

There are Nigerian Dwarfs out there that can produce up to a gallon a day!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> .
> There are Nigerian Dwarfs out there that can produce up to a gallon a day!


Wow, that's incredible! I don't think I'll be able to get one that good, but that's good to hear.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, that's incredible! I don't think I'll be able to get one that good, but that's good to hear.


A Nigerian that can produce a gallon a day would be a truly unusual animal and quite valuable


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I have several does milking a half gallon a day as third fresheners, with the smallest amount being about a quart a day.
> 
> There are Nigerian Dwarfs out there that can produce up to a gallon a day!


Nice 
You have some really nice milkers
You should really think about getting your Does on milk test


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My ND produced a quart on once a day milking, while feeding her kids (they got locked up at night). She dropped off in production really quickly.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> My ND produced a quart on once a day milking, while feeding her kids (they got locked up at night). She dropped off in production really quickly.


Do you know if you would get more on twice a day milking?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely. She would give up to twice as much. The kids just got the milk during the day because they were dam raised.


----------

